# Bonnet Creek or similar resort 11/25-12/02



## kolive (Oct 12, 2017)

Looking for a 2 bedroom child friendly resort near Disney for the week of November 25th - December 2.  I would prefer Bonnet Creek but am open to similar resorts.


----------



## forestgump14 (Oct 12, 2017)

I have availability at most Marriott resorts for that week


----------



## kolive (Oct 12, 2017)

Do you happen to have anything at Harbour Lake?  I have two children and I have heard that it is geared towards kids.


----------



## forestgump14 (Oct 12, 2017)

i do


----------



## probowlsurf (Oct 25, 2017)

kolive said:


> Do you happen to have anything at Harbour Lake?  I have two children and I have heard that it is geared towards kids.[/QUOTE


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Oct 26, 2017)

kolive said:


> Looking for a 2 bedroom child friendly resort near Disney for the week of November 25th - December 2.  I would prefer Bonnet Creek but am open to similar resorts.



Good afternoon,

Off by 1 day, but let me know if this is ok

11/24/17-12/01/17

7nts Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort Orlando Area, Florida 2 BR , Sleeps 8 

Email: ryanb@legacyadventuresinc.com


----------



## kolive (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you all so much but I have already booked with someone.


----------

